# NewCastle Werewolf



## jphank (Apr 29, 2012)

When I first saw the Facebook ad for this, I laughed. It reminded me of the days of the movie the "American Werewolf in London" and that NewCastle was sending the werewolf back our way! I stopped at BevMo that day and picked up a 6 pack of the summer ale and the Werewolf.

This ale pours a pretty amber, almost red color with light shown through it. A nice head in the glass --chalice-- too. It smells of malt and hops, but not too strong. Reminds me of the first brew I had, but smelling again, there's a hint of sweetness in the background.

Werewolf tastes just like it smells, malty and berry goodness, but still the chewy bread and yeast comes through. To me there's not even a slight bitterness on the finish and the aftertaste is yummy on the tongue.

I'm not a big connoisseur of beers, but this one I like. Not just because of the clever autumn marketing or the fact it's NewCastle, but it's a smooth refreshing ale! It's not the Brown, so don't tilt your glass expecting that deep amber flavor. This is a whole new stand-alone brew.


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

Thanks for the info, Jessica! I'll have to try it. Maybe it will be my Halloween beer... Drink a Werewolf and smoke a Face.


----------



## 36Bones (Aug 18, 2011)

This is very interesting. I'm going to track this one down. I really enjoy Newcastle, I can't believe I missed this one. Thanks Jessica for the Great review. :tu


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Sounds like something Jamie would like gonna grab her a 6 pack thanks!


----------



## android (Feb 27, 2012)

thanks Jessica, I've been wondering about some of these newer newcastle brews.. might have to try this one!


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

I finally got a hold of a 6 pack of this and I have to say, I was a little disappointed. This tasted less like a British beer and more like a knockoff of a British beer, made by one of the big American brewers. I did get some berry flavor and just a hint of bitterness on the finish, but overall the flavors were a lot weaker than I expected. Not what I expected from a beer brewed in Scotland and given such a serious name... I'm not saying it's a bad beer. It's just not what I was hoping for.


----------



## DarrelMorris (Feb 7, 2012)

I just tried this and enjoyed it.


----------



## Fury556 (Oct 10, 2010)

I bought a bottle of this last month when I was at Total Wine & More because the regular Newcastle is pretty decent for a mass produced beer. Did. Not. Like. :twitch: I actually dumped it after a few gulps, and I have never done that before with any beer. YMMV


----------



## djcsewell (Sep 11, 2012)

AStateJB said:


> I finally got a hold of a 6 pack of this and I have to say, I was a little disappointed. This tasted less like a British beer and more like a knockoff of a British beer, made by one of the big American brewers. I did get some berry flavor and just a hint of bitterness on the finish, but overall the flavors were a lot weaker than I expected. Not what I expected from a beer brewed in Scotland and given such a serious name... I'm not saying it's a bad beer. It's just not what I was hoping for.


Exactally how i felt about it. Me being such a HUGE Newcastle fan I had high expectations for this beer... and like Josh said, It did taste like a knock off. I think for a beer named "Werewolf," the flavor profile should be much greater.


----------



## billybarue (Mar 20, 2006)

Didn't like it at all.

Latest ones I've liked much much more:
New Belgium Brewing Company - Red Hoptober
Three Floyd's - Scottish Ale


----------



## jurgenph (Jun 29, 2011)

the fancy labels and marketing got to me too...

paired my first werewolf with a wolfie a few days ago 









J.


----------

